# Kitchen I just finished



## chippy1970 (6 Apr 2008)

Heres a few pics of the John Lewis kitchen I just finished for a client. 

I posted about the plinths on here a few months back I thought they were stainless steel coated but after all that it was only like a tin foil coating so no worries cutting it. The tall units in the 4th picture are deceiving they look 200mm deep but are actually full depth the one at the end has been cut around the wall and the first one is a fridge/freezer.


----------



## Blister (6 Apr 2008)

Nice mate , lots of unusual features 

I like :lol: :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (6 Apr 2008)

Very nice;like the curved units,and the whole thing seems to make the most of the available space  

Andrew


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Apr 2008)

Yeah first time I have fitted curved door units they are really nice.

The designer at John Lewis was a complete silly person. I say this for lots of reasons one example: the fridge and freezer (NEFF) are integrated into one of the tall units, an aluminium grill was supplied to go in the plinth.

I was told by JL designer to just fit the grill and fit the fridge freezer into the carcase. I asked how is the air flow from the plinth area supposed to get into the solid carcase to the fridge freezer ? and I was told don't worry the fridge/freezer is under warranty if it breaks :roll: :roll: .

My customer didn't even buy the appliances from JL anyway. All I did was remove the complete back of the cupboard so that the air could flow thru fully like I do on Howdens kitchens and most other makes.

The extractor you see is an OM and it was a real pain too, the stainless chimney (telescopic) wasn't short enough to fit the ceiling height so had to be cut down. I told my customer to take it to a specialist to get it shortened. I think he took it to a scrap yard and got a blind man to cut it as it was terrible but he still asked me to fit it :shock: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TNWoodwright (7 Apr 2008)

"Murican here. I always notice that when ever I see a kitchen there are few if any upper cabinets. Why is that. Its a cleaner look. But I guess usn's got to much stuff over here.


----------



## George_N (7 Apr 2008)

TNWoodwright":3mjcmwbp said:


> "Murican here. I always notice that when ever I see a kitchen there are few if any upper cabinets. Why is that. Its a cleaner look. But I guess usn's got to much stuff over here.



I don't know about that, I'm nearing the end of re-fitting my kitchen and I have wall cabinets on every available inch of wall space. You can never have too many.


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Apr 2008)

No wall units needed really as there are loads of base units, an island and two tall full height units. no room for wall units either because of the windows.


----------



## pinkyinboro (21 Dec 2008)

its NOT hard fitting a kitchen what has been made already
try making the kitchen from scratch then post some pictures
nice work with the spirit level and drill NOT


----------



## Richard S (21 Dec 2008)

Have I missed something? Is it p*ss off a member day today? Two new posters and both seem to want to start a fight.

Richard S


----------



## jasonB (21 Dec 2008)

I think pinky started yesterday, maybe he would like to show us some of his bespoke kitchens :?: 

Jason


----------



## Richard S (21 Dec 2008)

He'd probably like to but his mum says it's past his bedtime


----------



## MikeG. (21 Dec 2008)

pinkyinboro":rf894c7e said:


> its NOT hard fitting a kitchen what has been made already
> try making the kitchen from scratch then post some pictures
> nice work with the spirit level and drill NOT



This is a really friendly forum, generally, and people's hard work is never ripped apart. Personally, I take the view that if I don't like something I don't post. I look for an opportunity to make a positive comment, as do most people on here.

With just a few posts under your belt I would have thought it was just a bit too soon to be quite this controversial. I don't actually recall seeing any of your work posted............am I wrong?

Mike

PS Its not hard to use punctuation and capital letters either.....


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Thats a lovely job mate, you should be proud. The granite looks superb too.


Pinky-
"its NOT hard fitting a kitchen what has been made already 
try making the kitchen from scratch then post some pictures 
nice work with the spirit level and drill NOT"

The very fact you think this just shows how ignorant you are. Fitting a kitchen to this standard is beyond the skill of most people and there isn't a true woodworker that wouldn't be proud of that kitchen.


----------



## MikeG. (21 Dec 2008)

Mattty":3302idqs said:


> The granite looks superb too.



I'm probably wrong, but I thought it looked like Corian......??

Mike


----------



## jasonB (22 Dec 2008)

def not Corian, the flecks are too big and there is some graining that corian only do in solid colours.

Jason


----------



## BradNaylor (22 Dec 2008)

jasonB":2j0gog8q said:


> def not Corian, the flecks are too big and there is some graining that corian only do in solid colours.
> 
> Jason



Isn't it that 'manufactured' granite made from granite gravel, dust, and resin?

The granite equivelent of MDF!

Dan


----------



## pinkyinboro (22 Dec 2008)

sorry if i offened anyone
i was only saying fitting cabinets what someone else made and designed
is not that hard is it
its like hanging a art piece just because you hung it does not mean artist
just saying  

how do you post pictures on this site?
please have a look at woodpohl.co.uk i have worked ther for 5 1/2 years
[/img]


----------



## MikeG. (22 Dec 2008)

pinkyinboro":37of0rin said:


> sorry if i offened anyone
> i was only saying fitting cabinets what someone else made and designed
> is not that hard is it
> its like hanging a art piece just because you hung it does not mean artist
> ...



Go to the top of the "Off Topic" forum for a detailed description of posting pictures.

Unfortunately, apologising, then going on to justify what you said in the first place sort of cancel each other out......

My advice? Stick to the old adage "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"

Mike


----------



## Karl (22 Dec 2008)

pinkyinboro":25t9rnmc said:


> sorry if i offened anyone
> i was only saying fitting cabinets what someone else made and designed
> is not that hard is it
> its like hanging a art piece just because you hung it does not mean artist
> ...



Why drag up a thread on which nothing had been posted since April 08 and make a snide remark though? Do you know Chippy? Or have something against him?

I know a few manufacturers of bespoke kitchens etc, and most don't like the fitting side of things (I suspect because that is where things can tend to go **** up and any design problems are discovered).

Cheers

Karl


----------



## BradNaylor (23 Dec 2008)

karl":201zgvrb said:


> I know a few manufacturers of bespoke kitchens etc, and most don't like the fitting side of things (I suspect because that is where things can tend to go **** up and any design problems are discovered).



Karl's quite right.

Every maker of bespoke furniture and kitchens that I know would love never to have to fit a kitchen again.

_*Making*_ it is the easy bit...



...and the enjoyable bit!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## woody67 (23 Dec 2008)

pinkyinboro":hxr8u17d said:


> its NOT hard fitting a kitchen what has been made already
> try making the kitchen from scratch then post some pictures
> nice work with the spirit level and drill NOT


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: WTF was all that about ?? :shock: 

Chippy - Don't lose sleep over it fella - your work is briliant and as has been said, it takes skill to do something like you've done! Well done.  

Mark


----------



## maltrout512 (23 Dec 2008)

Just come onto this one. Well said Woody. If you want to laugh or not have a quick look at pinks profile. Has two occupations. Must be very busy!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Karl (23 Dec 2008)

Dan Tovey":2rqmunvy said:


> Karl's quite right.
> 
> Every maker of bespoke furniture and kitchens that I know would love never to have to fit a kitchen again.
> 
> ...



You could always give them my number and i'll do it for them..... :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Smudger (23 Dec 2008)

I really like that, it looks different enough to be interesting.

What's the floor? Walnut?


----------



## jhwbigley (23 Dec 2008)

pinkyinboro":3ctir4xd said:


> its NOT hard fitting a kitchen what has been made already
> try making the kitchen from scratch then post some pictures
> nice work with the spirit level and drill NOT



anyone can "plonke" a kitchen in, fitting a kitchen properly is a art.

btw no one likes a c**ky pipper [-X be nice or we will send norm after you ! :norm:


----------



## BradNaylor (25 Dec 2008)

karl":3ag4bshe said:


> Dan Tovey":3ag4bshe said:
> 
> 
> > Karl's quite right.
> ...



I think maybe we should have a little chat, Karl.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## jlawrence (16 Feb 2009)

I'm actually interested in this as one of my jobs for this next year is to replace the kitchen (either myself or by getting someone in).

My thoughts:
It must take more skill to fit an off the shelf kitchen into an area well than it would to fit a bespoke kitchen. At least when you've built the cabinets etc to fit a given space there's a chance that they might actually fit in there.
I would imagine that the fitting is much more tedious (and less enjoyable) than the actual building of the units.


----------



## rileytoolworks (16 Feb 2009)

Chippy, I agree with your sentiments about the OM extractor. They're a pain in the buttocks! The stupid hood is near impossible to cut cleanly. I've had to fit five in the last seven months.
Nice looking job. Do you do bespoke stuff too?


----------



## big soft moose (16 Feb 2009)

pinkyinboro":1xvsunv1 said:


> i was only saying fitting cabinets what someone else made and designed
> is not that hard is it



of course its even easier to rip off pictures of someone elses kitchen and pretend that you fitted it - isnt it pinky ??? :roll: 

Chippy - dont listen to this rubbish , fitting a kitchen well, as you clearly can, is an art , regardless of who made the carcases.


----------

